# Những mẫu bàn giám đốc mệnh Mộc đẹp, chuẩn phong cáchNhững mẫu bàn giám đốc mệnh Mộc đẹp, chuẩn phong cách



## thieugau1 (25 Tháng tư 2020)

* Những mẫu bàn giám đốc mệnh Mộc chuẩn phong thủy sẽ giúp cho công việc làm ăn luôn được thuận lợi. Hãy cùng tham khảo ngay những mẫu bàn làm việc cho giám đốc mệnh Mộc đẹp và chuẩn phong cách nhất ngay dưới đây nhé!*
* Những mẫu bàn giám đốc mệnh Mộc đẹp, chuẩn phong cách*
Việc sắp xếp và lựa chọn nội thất phòng giám đốc hợp phong thủy là điều rất quan trọng. Tùy theo từng cung mệnh và việc lựa chọn *bàn giám đốc* sẽ mang lại nhiều may mắn nhất. Theo quy luật tương sinh, thì Thủy sinh Mộc do vậy khi lựa chọn *bàn giám đốc mệnh Mộc* nên sử dụng bàn gỗ dạng uốn lượn có góc bo tròn.

Khi lựa chọn màu bàn làm việc giám đốc mệnh Mộc nên chọn những màu tương sinh và tường hợp với Mộc như: Màu tương sinh (Thủy sinh Mộc): Đen, xanh dương. Màu tương hợp (Mộc hợp Mộc): Xanh lá cây.

Vật liệu phù hợp nhất với người mệnh Mộc điển hình là gỗ. Nó có nguồn gốc tự nhiên, mang tính dương và có tác dụng làm lưu thông không khí. Để tăng cường thêm tính “mộc” trong phòng làm việc, người thuộc mệnh này nên dùng bàn làm việc bằng gỗ là tốt nhất, và kết hợp cùng với ghế làm việc, kệ đựng tài liệu,.. sẽ mang lại nhiều may mắn cho người chủ nhân.

Khi lựa chọn kích thước bàn làm việc cho giám đốc mệnh Mộc bạn lựa chọn bàn có kích thước cân xứng với các vật dụng trên bàn, không nên quá chật làm giảm hưng phấn làm việc, cũng không nên quá rộng tạo cảm giác bất ổn.

Theo quan hệ tương khắc trong ngũ hành, người mệnh Mộc không nên sử dụng đồ kim khí, do vậy nên hạn chế sử dụng những đồ trang trí làm bằng chất liệu này. 
Trên đây là một số tư vấn phong thủy trong cách chọn *bàn giám đốc mệnh Mộc*. Nếu bạn có bất cứ thắc mắc hay cần tư vấn thêm xin vui lòng liên hệ tới Nội Thất Duy Phát để được các chuyên gia phông thủy tư vấn chi tiết và cụ thể nhất.
Ngoài ra quý khách có nhu cầu mua các sản phẩm *nội thất văn phòng* hãy tới nội thất Duy Phát chúng tôi. Với kho rộng và đầy đủ mẫu mã chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách hàng
_Hotline: 0936.266.197
Địa Chỉ: Cuối đường Chiến Thắng, Hà Đông, Hà Nội_


----------

